# Winter in Riisitunturi National Park, Finland



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2014)

Just when you're thinking that winter is too cold by you, take a look at these pictures from a national park in the southern part of Lapland near Posio in Finland and you'll warm up right away.  More here.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2014)

WOW!!! Spectacular SB


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2016)

*Scenery and Wildlife in Finland*

Nice video, especially for animal and nature lovers.


----------

